# Greek Charter Fancy Sailing



## asroma (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone ever chartered a boat with yacht charter greece luxury motor yacht charters greece sailing holidays greek islands cruises mediterranean yachting catamaran for rent. We are looking to charter a catamaran through them in the Ionian this September.

Also FYLY as well thanks!


----------



## Kallisto (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi there,

I am originally from Greece and sometimes charter in the Mediterranean.
Usually I contact bigger charter companies as Kiriacoulis or Cosmos Yachting.
For a smaller company in the Ionaina try also Multihull Yachting.

Kalo Taxidi !!


----------



## 140Lbs (Apr 6, 2010)

I just used Fancy to broker a yacht for this June. I have faith in them so far and don't think there will be any problems b/c they came recommended to me. As with any company, I'd get as much nailed down in writing in advance.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chartering/63564-price-fuel-water-cyclades-greece.html


----------



## MikeandDonna (Mar 16, 2007)

*FYLY Yachting*

My wife and I have chartered bareboat with Fyly 3 times now, and each time it has been superb! I cannot recommend them enough - very helpful...and when I did a boo-boo with a water and diesel tank (whoops) they came to my rescue very quickly indeed (less than 6 hours and we were quite far away!).

They are a smallish outfit with a very personal touch - never any trouble and no hidden extras - end cleaning, autopilot, transfers to the yacht all included in the price, and they will provision they yacht for you at shop prices if you want.

They also know the waters rather well, and will let you know good itinerys which are not on the milk run.

I strongly recommend them.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm also a repeated client of FYLY and my level of satisfaction with them has always been high. I would add that they represent my preferred choice considering also the "good value for money" factor, i.e. for the money they ask they are among the most reliable brokers.


----------

